# EH2 Full Factory Odin Restore



## nitsuj17

***I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYTHING THAT HAPPENS TO YOUR PHONE!!!****

Ok, thanks to some anonymous friends there is finally an full odin package for the samsung stratosphere (i405)

This is eh2...I have been told the current build running on phones is ei2, so......what does this mean?

It could mean that the stratosphere launched with eh2 and had a quick bug fix ota to ei2, or this was a testing build that was never released :shrugs:

If it was an mr1 ota, then in theory flashing this package, then going into manually push the ota in settings -> about phone should work fine.

having said that, I wouldn't recommend flashing this just for the heck of it...however if you hard brick you may not have another option.

(if anyone knows the answers to the eh2/ei2 situation id appreciate it)

package contains: kernel, stock recovery, bootloader, secondary bootloader, param, cache, dbdata, movinand, cdma radio, and lte radio

flash in odin, or remove the .md5 label from the file and open the package with 7zip and remove the individual components. You can then flash them with heimdall, or remove what files you dont want flashed.

Download: SCH-I405.EH2_REL.tar.md5
md5: 449a673befc195b82594772bf6e02bbf


----------



## knightcrusader

nitsuj17 said:


> (if anyone knows the answers to the eh2/ei2 situation id appreciate it)


It came with EI2.


----------



## nitsuj17

knightcrusader said:


> It came with EI2.


did you get the phone at release or after?

im still seeing if i can get ei2, but at least u have some safety net now


----------



## knightcrusader

I got it on release day. I was waiting for this phone ever since I seen the first images leaked out back in June.


----------



## Dalladubb

Yeah, I wonder what eh2 is. I don't think we're ready for an mr yet so my best guess is about the same, pre-release.


----------



## scur

If I only flash the stock recovery, will that wipe out the custom recovery? Since I've put it on, my phone's been $#!^. Daily bootloops get old really freaking fast, especially while getting laughed at by iPhone fans...


----------



## skategeezer

scur said:


> If I only flash the stock recovery, will that wipe out the custom recovery? Since I've put it on, my phone's been $#!^. Daily bootloops get old really freaking fast, especially while getting laughed at by iPhone fans...


Here is a post that has a newer build. I would use this one before going back in time.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12684-rombetaek1-rooted-stock-deodexed-and-zipaligned/


----------



## scur

I was actually thinking the other way, just getting rid of the custom recovery. But you might be right, using the customized ROM might get things back on track.


----------



## Skylinez

i need to erase the current recovery and use the stock one can someone tell me how i can do this!


----------



## Skylinez

NITSU I LOVE YOU i want to hug you for what this did! i was soft bricked and i was having verizon ship a phone to me then as i was trying to fix my phone in attempt to stop my warranty from getting voided by sending the rooted flashed phone to them i saw your post!
I Used heimdall and flashed recovery .bin to my strat and i clean wiped my phone and cleared the cache and it worked!!! i love you PLEASE update this post and put it on xda and post again on Rootzwiki because this is a PAIN to find! THANKS SO MUCH!









PS sorry for the bad grammar and spelling im just so excited


----------



## irishsindig

hey when i click on the link it directs me to multiupload.com and it seems not to load any other way to aquire this download?


----------



## striker1211

I googled "SCH-I405.EH2_REL.tar.md5" and found it but do no know how long that mirror will be up


----------



## cashboy14

link is not working. HELP


----------



## Skylinez

cashboy14 said:


> link is not working. HELP


 hey man im uploading the file from my slow ass computer to fileswap right now and it will take a little but ill have it to you soon


----------



## Skylinez

Ok i uploaded the SCH-I405.EH2_rel.md5 here it is

ALL credit goes to nitsuj17 for this

http://www.fileswap.com/dl/t4D235pUTO/SCH-I405.EH2_rel.md5.html

Have fun


----------



## Defragger51

Thank you very much for the Stock EH2 rom hopefully this will stop my friends phone from rebooting after being on a call for 20-3- min. One question, I downloaded the file 2X and both files say No end file after I unzip them , is that ok, do you think its ok to use?


----------



## Skylinez

Defragger51 said:


> Thank you very much for the Stock EH2 rom hopefully this will stop my friends phone from rebooting after being on a call for 20-3- min. One question, I downloaded the file 2X and both files say No end file after I unzip them , is that ok, do you think its ok to use?


i cant garuntee it seeing as i only used it for the Recovery.bin file inside but ill look in to that.


----------



## Skylinez

Alright i looked in to it defragger and it turns out it always says that on Tar files i guess so it should be fine


----------



## imnuts

You will always get an error when extracting a .tar.md5 as the MD5 hash is added to the end of the file, after the tar.


----------



## Defragger51

Thanks for all the help with the stock EH2 rom got it on my friends phone with out issue even rooted it and No more phone reboots while in a call after 20-30 min Thanks Thanks Thanks I will not be doing anything else to his phone.


----------



## joemcp

Is this the latest odin file and does the EH2/EI2 make a difference. I've rooted but not rom'ed yet and I would love to have a safety net.

Thanks!


----------



## Skylinez

joemcp said:


> Is this the latest odin file and does the EH2/EI2 make a difference. I've rooted but not rom'ed yet and I would love to have a safety net.
> 
> Thanks!


This just lets you Fully restore your phone if anything goes wrong or you need to factory restore it for any reason to be honest. BTW when installing a rom you create a NANDROID BACKUP which is basically your safety net if you can boot into recovery... but if you brick your phone completely but still can get into download mode but not recovery use this.


----------



## joemcp

Skylinez said:


> This just lets you Fully restore your phone if anything goes wrong or you need to factory restore it for any reason to be honest. BTW when installing a rom you create a NANDROID BACKUP which is basically your safety net if you can boot into recovery... but if you brick your phone completely but still can get into download mode but not recovery use this.


That's what I was looking for. I had a fassy before this and being able to go all the way back to stock was a nice safety net. I always do a backup when going to a new rom but when going to an MTD rom on the fascinate I would occasionally hit a boot loop or something where I couldn't get back into recovery.

Is this the best ODIN avaiable?

Thanks!


----------



## Skylinez

I am pretty sure this is the only Odin Factory Restore for the strat lol... i had to Re-Upload the file because the OP didn't have the file anymore.


----------



## selyb

Could someone re-up this? I need to do some comparing.


----------



## mrrifleman

yeah i can't find any links to this that work. anyone have any hints as to where the file can be found??


----------



## selyb

I found something else that had the update script which was all I needed.


----------



## dhchiang

Just in case you did not read carefully. If you use this rom, you will have problems updating in the future!!!!! DO not use unless you have no other choice!


----------



## chavonbravo

Any chance of a working link anyone? All links down, even the ones that pop up on google. I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## acejavelin

chavonbravo said:


> Any chance of a working link anyone? All links down, even the ones that pop up on google. I'd really appreciate it!


Unless you are pretty hard bricked, I would avoid this at load at all costs, it is only good for return to VZW for a replacement... Do not use this if you want to get the upgrade, you will never be able to get it once you load this...

That being said, I don't know what to say, it seems to have gotten lost in the cloud for all sources I had... perhaps Dwitherell can rehost it somewhere.


----------



## dhchiang

Ok, so you all know, this rom does work okay if you flash the FF1 update (deodexed bb, etc.) by dwitherell. The only problem I see is that the cell signal strength indicator either shows 1 bar (when there is service) or 0 bars (when there is no service). So it's not a dead end.
and MANY THANKS to dwitherell.


----------



## jesta192

Anyone got a re-up of this? The data issue with FF1 has pushed me far enough...


----------



## cellanjie

I also need this rom reuploaded.

Thanks so much!


----------



## jesta192

cellanjie said:


> I also need this rom reuploaded.
> 
> Thanks so much!


BUMP... Anyone?


----------



## dhchiang

where you want it uploaded?


----------



## jesta192

dhchiang said:


> where you want it uploaded?


dhchiang,

Thanks for the help with this! Somewhere like Dropbox would be best since the file wouldn't expire and it would be straightforward to download. However, If you upload it anywhere for us, I'll host it in my Dropbox.

(edited)


----------



## p_025

Did it ever get uploaded anywhere? I don't know what I did with the file after I flashed it last time and I need to flash it again.


----------



## jesta192

Here's my mirror (Props to dhchiang for taking the time to upload this and share it with us):
http://db.tt/k49nUcp3

And here's the file from the original thread (







didn't realize it was the same file over there... sorry for wasting your time dhchiang







)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/m2twd1b8p5exn5g/schi405factory_heimdall_package.tar.gz
Source: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31850-how-tonoob-friendly-guidegetting-your-stratosphere-back-to-stock-for-warranty-replacementrepair/

Disclaimer: I did not have an MD5 checksum to check this against, but it did flash ok on my phone. Your mileage may vary!


----------



## acejavelin

BE AWARE!!! Currently if you install this ROM there is no going back to ANY other ROM for the Stratosphere, this should only be used as a last resort... Once it is installed there is no going to EI2 or FF1 or any custom ROM!!!


----------



## jesta192

Also beware:

Since installing this, my Strat has been losing it's cell connection periodically. When it does this it says the PRL and ERI versions are "Not available" in the About phone -> Status screen. Sometimes airplane mode fixes it, sometimes it seems like it needs a reboot to work. I did try turning off LTE and it has stayed connected for 1.5 hours, but I'm still skeptical. Maybe the EVDO/LTE handoff is one of the items fixed between EH2 and EI2. Either way, watch out.

Another thing that happened was that my SD card (newish, less than 2 months) is now fried. Since installing EH2, the Strat has been giving me "SD Card unexpectedly removed" periodically, and eventually it says "Blank SD Card or unrecognized file system" and the card won't even detect in my PC. It was a cheapo card, but I don't think this was the card's fault.

BACK UP YOUR SD CARD OFTEN!!!


----------



## shag_on_e

I know this is old old news but I desperately need that stock EH2 to attempt to fix some corrupt memory blocks on mom's phone. I've already asked Nitsuj and Imnuts, they've both deleted stuff they had for the strat so any file hoarders that still have this tucked away would be awesome to share. Thanks folks

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## nexuslite

What parts do you actually need I can pull you some EI2 partitions or some GC1 partitions. If you absolutely need FF1 partitions I can send you those too. If you read the entire topic it says not to use the EH2 ROM.


----------



## dwitherell

Yeah dangerous no-way-back business w/ this one, though it's handy in a pinch I'm sure. I thought I had a copy of this myself but it seems to have been lost in the mix... apologies.


----------



## shag_on_e

I finally found the EI2 thread, sorry and thanks guys. My mom's phone regularly powers down when closing the physical keyboard and upon checking last_kmesg it says "2 blocks unrecoverable" or something, so I'm thinking something corrupted on the kernel side, but I was hoping to back everything before Heimdall flashing either just the kernel or whole system, but since it's gingerbread adb backup is out and since it's bone stock unrooted I can't backup in recovery. Might have to go hard on this one!

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## brickbeats

I've got that eh2 last resort image of you need it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## shag_on_e

brickbeats said:


> I've got that eh2 last resort image of you need it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I'll definitely take it as a last resort. I learned the hard way flashing with no way home so I try to avoid it these days! Thanks

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## brickbeats

Ok, I'll get you a link to my Google drive in a couple of hours

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwitherell

brickbeats said:


> Ok, I'll get you a link to my Google drive in a couple of hours
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Would you mind PMing me a link as well? I'll throw it up somewhere for folks as well


----------



## brickbeats

Uploading right now.....

Here it is!! enjoy

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5e8qi2z8gqvusdl/schi405factory_heimdall_package.tar.gz

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDarkflame

Would you be able to re-upload that file? I'm in desperate need to do a full factory restore.


----------

